# ##### WRUW Citizen - August 2021 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Kilovolt Thanks for starting this

Happy Sunday! Still wearing this "new to me" Titanium GPS Navihawk CC9020-54E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @Kilovolt Thanks for starting this
> 
> Happy Sunday! Still wearing this "new to me" Titanium GPS Navihawk CC9020-54E


You have the best collection of Citizens ever! Love the ones you wear and the ones you have always for sale 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Wore the Promaster Land all weekend. Such a great piece.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Happy August to everyone! Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wearing my Citizen diver today.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! I woke wearing this Titanium Sky GPS F990 Blue Impulse CC7014-63E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Golden oldie today


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

This one hasn't been out in months...today's the day.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

I wore it all last week while working at the airshow.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Sacrilege to some I suppose but it's off the bracelet and wearing it's new strap. Never been a bracelet fan, like the look but not how they feel on


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

Tsuno Bullhead










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)

Fresh out of the DHL package from Japan. Synched up, bracelet sized, and on the wrist it goes. CB1120-50E


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! Still loving this Titanium GPS Sky CC7014-82E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

Now this one isn't something you see around here very often


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16038855


Love that doggie 😍❤👌


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT8166-59E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! Still loving this Titanium Sky GPS 30th Anniversary CC7015-55E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a stunner


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never seen this one before!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! Still loving this Attesa F900 CC9010-66L on black titanium


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just landed.

Signature Grand Touring.

Very nice, awesome case. Quality to price is off the charts.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen Titanium Golf on Barton elite silicone. I love the notched chapter ring.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

*BN4029-01G*


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Old Citizen on a new denim strap


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16043889
> 
> *BN4029-01G*


Beautiful! I have 2 other color ways and hadn't seen this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Just received this CA4155-12L today morning.. Online pictures don't give it justice.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! Loving seeing all of these Keep 'em coming CC7014-63E


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ER05 (Feb 23, 2011)

Aqualand pro duplex


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Super titanium


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

The more I wear this the more it's becoming a favourite, feels so comfortable on my wrist 
(Last week's photo sorry)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! Get to workout wearing this Titanium GPS Navihawk CC9020-54E


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Monday! Get to workout wearing this Titanium GPS Navihawk CC9020-54E


What a nice picture !
It's crazy to see how the bezel is perfectly balanced, synchronized with the A and B buttons .


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

*Citizen BN0118-55E for Tuesday*


----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)

Eco-drive Aviator


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

CC5006-06L


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## pauliej (Jul 4, 2020)

Today my watch match the locomotive ... also green and red


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Another GPS diver


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Been flirting with a Tuna homage for a few weeks but this little guy managed to prise it from my wrist


----------



## behnam (Jul 17, 2015)

pauliej said:


> Today my watch match the locomotive ... also green and red
> View attachment 16051842


Can you name the model?

Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E Promaster today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Sun, titanium & saphir









AT2021-54E


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

This one&#8230;


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Don't want to waste these bright, sunny days so may as well strap this on & charge the battery. AKA a great excuse to wear it.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Waiting for a parcel (not a watch) so I need precise timing. Consequently switched to the Radio Control


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switch to this Citizen Nighthawk Blue Angels for a little yard work.


----------



## behnam (Jul 17, 2015)

TalkingClock said:


> View attachment 16051890


Model plz?

Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

behnam said:


> Model plz?
> 
> Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


NY0084-89EE


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been looking all day to see if I could get one at a good price. That is like the holy grail of Citizen for me. Either this color way or the other ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm sure everyone is getting sick of me posting photos of this watch  But it is what I am current wearing, so...


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@FerrisAus I will never get sick of seeing photos of the first Satellite Wave GPS Diver


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

FerrisAus said:


> I'm sure everyone is getting sick of me posting photos of this watch  But it is what I am current wearing, so...
> 
> View attachment 16057206


A Blue Diver with
A Satellite Wave GPS

Never will be sick of that combo as @aafanatic said


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

ElGhurafiy said:


> A Blue Diver with
> A Satellite Wave GPS
> 
> Never will be sick of that combo as @aafanatic said


+1 on the above 👍


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Frugalwatcher Loving that new SST. It's weird how comfortable they are


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday!gotta love the PMV65-2241


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)

aafanatic said:


> @Frugalwatcher Loving that new SST. It's weird how comfortable they are


Thanks. Yes they are soooooo comfortable that is very weird for a big watch.


----------



## behnam (Jul 17, 2015)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too complicated 

Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! Get to wear this one today F990 CC7014-82E


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Monday! Get to wear this one today F990 CC7014-82E


Man you have the best looking Citizens here in my opinion! Wish I could get some of them without losing an arm and a leg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Falizadeh said:


> Man you have the best looking Citizens here in my opinion! Wish I could get some of them without losing an arm and a leg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@aafanatic has been known to sell part of his collection, and he prices them to sell, so keep an eye on him ;-)


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

The more I wear this the more I love it's weight,clarity and just how comfortable it is.
Becoming a favourite above all my others.
The only downer is that date window maybe should have been a bit bigger or left out, but I can forgive it that as it's the only downside for me


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)

Me too


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

This Navihawk has accompanied me on many deployments since 2001.


----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

H610-T015581


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Chidling said:


> Me too
> 
> View attachment 16062881


Looks so cool! I'm worried about the size for my wrist&#8230;.Need to go see one in person.


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)

Don't worry. I've got 17,5cm wrist and it fits well. Doesn't feel too big. And it is lightweight of course.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm wearing something just a tad smaller than all the above.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Citizen day today!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! Vacationing with this one: Promaster Sailhawk JR4046-03E


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

For some reason people keep on being so handsy with this watch that it's going to file a complaint with HR.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)

Citizen Eco-drive Chronograph with perpetual calendar.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)

Trying how 22mm heavy duty zulu straps fit


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT0200-05E on a black NATO strap today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

His & hers - 1996 & 2002


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Ron Swanson getting the dirty jobs done.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

This guy&#8230;










Thanks to @Dxnnis, I have second Ti bracelet for this guy. Consequently I find I'm drawn to this watch more and more. Cheers mate!


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Your very welcome @kenls


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! CC7014-82E


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

me n the missus


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Citizen Blue Angels Navihawk World time for Blue Monday and Day 1 of my aviation theme.

Wrist roll: August 23, 2021: #citizenwatch #navihawk #blueangels #pilotwatch #bluemonday #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

This old boy today


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

GMT today&#8230;










noticed a scratch on the glass just around the 10 o'clock. Do I polish it out or leave it with some character?


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16075680
> 
> This old boy today
> [/QUOTE


In "new shoes" ? Zuludiver NATO ??


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

kenls said:


> In "new shoes" ? Zuludiver NATO ??


Indeed it is, many thanks to you Ken ?


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Citizen Blue Angels C300 titanium limited edition


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Citizen Brycen.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! CC7015-55E


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)

The first to show up out of three Citizen automatics that I have on order:


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

Haven't worn this in a while but this is one of my first watch that I bought. Battery is dead


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

Morning (afternoon/evening?) all!


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

2002 RR Approved quartz.
Joe


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Never bored of the Promaster BN2038-01L. One of my favorite watches especially with that band.


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

I call it the turtle 
PMD56-2973

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## labman (Jul 8, 2010)

2100


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AS4065-54L


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! Attesa F900 CC9010-66L


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

New strap arrived, slightly disappointed with the orange and white stripes (looks more red and white) but super comfortable


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)

BN0220, great choice for walking the dog on the rainy day


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

All Hail Titanium! It makes these large matches wear so comfortable on wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)

Citizen #2 of 3 arrived today. This is the one I was most looking forward to, and it's awesome! Very difficult to get a good picture of the dial though.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Incoming... wanted this for years!


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

AT0270-00
















-Shawn


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATD53-3001


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 0b5cur1ty (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)

Statuesque shapes of Citizen BN0220 and the sandstone rocks in my homeland Czechia


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

For the last day of August, I pulled this out if the watch box.

Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi.

Still running at 0.2 sec p/d after 40 years.

Not too shabby...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

this has been on my wish list for awhile now


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen Orca and yard work


----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)

jwernatl said:


> View attachment 16093534
> View attachment 16093535


I couldn't decide so i took both to work!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just arrived and HOLY CRAP it's even nicer than I had hoped ?


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------

